# d21 454 swap??



## oxen (May 16, 2010)

Hi, well i'm a :newbie: to this forum and have a quick question about the hardbody trucks. Do you guys here think its physically possible to cram a 454 into one of these trucks? 
i've seen people put small blocks in these trucks, but never seen a big block.

i recently acquired an 86.5 d21 with a v6, and it blew up on me. I have a 454 in my garage and would like to see if it will fit.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible as long as there is room between the strut towers. You need to take measurements of the width of the 454 with the exhaust manifolds installed. Small block V8s fit OK, however the big block is wider. There should be no problem with front to back clearance.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

with fabrication anything will fit. IMO a BB in a HB will be asking for trouble, the front suspension will be failing constantly. you would need to seriously upgrade that, the inner fenders would probably have to be removed and the firewall would need to be pushed back and the tunnel lifted to fit the tranny.

it definitely would be a looker if it worked though. good luck.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Back in the bed, sure. 

Oh you mean in the engine bay. Besides the weight issues with the suspension you'd still have up upgrade the entire drive train (trans, driveshaft axle, brakes. You have to mod or replace the entire engine electronics, and fuel system.

If you have the time, money, and skills, go for it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

saudade said:


> Back in the bed, sure.
> 
> Oh you mean in the engine bay. Besides the weight issues with the suspension you'd still have up upgrade the entire drive train (trans, driveshaft axle, brakes. You have to mod or replace the entire engine electronics, and fuel system.
> 
> If you have the time, money, and skills, go for it.


Ain't hard to set up a carburetor fuel system


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is just not enough room for everything it would need to keep it going and stop it..

the 15 gallon gas tank would empty in an hour or so as well...


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

If you want big power, go get a V8 from a Titan and drop it in there. That would be fun... nissan style.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zanegrey said:


> there is just not enough room for everything it would need to keep it going and stop it..
> 
> the 15 gallon gas tank would empty in an hour or so as well...


yah, if you want to talk crappy MPG, the endurance 5.6L v8 fits the bill just fine, rofl.

the HB with a late model LT1 or LS1 would get 25mpg highway geared properly, and haul the proverbial ass. LT1's can be found plentifully and make great power with cheap mods: cam, headers, heads, exhaust.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just thinking about a 454 in the hb ...gives me a woody...


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Hey fellow newb here!

The 454 would be easy to get up and running becides the drivetrain and firewall/transmission tunnel mods.. The 4x4 rear ends are 9 1/4 inch so you arent going to blow one of those up. Problem with LT1s or LS1s are the price  Aluminum block v8 weighs about the same as the stock 4 cyl, and about 50-100 pounds lighter than the v6 haha

I perfer some cornering ability and decent mpg for a daily driver.. Im running a ka24de with a turbo and i currently get about 27mpg and right about 200-250hp. If i got an intercooler i could be pushing 300. Build the motor and you can shoot for 500+ (larger turbo) Of course some wiring is needed.

Of course the power wont be the same, but it all bolts right in and its pretty cheap. Not for the faint of heart if you are new to mechanics.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

DO IT! DO IT! Who cares what it takes it will be awesome!! 
To make it fit remove the inner fenders and install shock towers and put the radiator in the bed. If its 4wd put do a sas and you won't have any suspension problems. I think you biggest problem is the tiny tank.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

so, are you going to do it?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

wouldnt you have to add some weight to the bed to keep it on the ground..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*I have an idea for bed weight...*



SPEEDO said:


> wouldnt you have to add some weight to the bed to keep it on the ground..


 You'd have to add a slip tank for weight and extra fuel supply...LOL!!!


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

my uncle had a 62 impala with a 409 and a 12 gallon tank, 4 heavy footed takeoffs and he was out of gas


----------



## GordonW (Jun 25, 2010)

LS1 (or any other LS-series) would be the bomb in one of these, I'd think. Really efficient engines that don't take up that much space, don't weigh that much, and make REALLY good power. In fact, they weigh just about exactly the same as the VG30 v6 (450lbs plus or minus), so you could easily use front suspension parts from one of those trucks. One of those with a factory GM Getrag or Tremec manual gearbox, or a B-W T5, behind it could be a seriously trick setup... as mentioned, use a Nissan 4WD rear differential, and you should be golden, as long as you don't start dropping 350 shots of nitrous on it or something... 

Regards,
Gordon.


----------

